# ITE - IT&e Limited



## chefspop (15 December 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am kind of new to the board although have been reading posts for a while now.  Anyway I am wondering if anybody has ever looked at IT & E before?  It was around $0.40 about 18 months ago and has since slid down to about 0.095 which it has been at for a few months.  They did restructure around that time to be more software focused rather than service focused however they seem to have a decent pipeline of sales coming through now and have been working hard on expansion into Europe.  They had an announcement of a sale (subject to final contract) a couple of days ago which didn't really effect things at all.  

Anyway just wanting to know if anybody has ever looked at this stock?

Thanks


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 December 2005)

*Re: ITE*

Just looked at this stock on a weekly graph. It really looked like a classic turn around story in late 2003 with a break through the accumulation phase. Looked very promising until the peak of 41c then formed a descending wedge pattern with support finally broken in April this year. Hard to say what may happen now. One positive is the OBV. It may keep falling to its crucial support at around 4c or it may even turn back around and if so needs to break resistance at 20c. Personally this one i would rather be watching from the sidelines and may even get into it if the situation is right (break above 20c).


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

*Re: ITE - IT & e Limited*

This seems to be the most talked about stock on sharetrader at the moment, some very good prospects for the future!! Check out the info here:
http://www.sharetrader.co.nz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23637&whichpage=1


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

*Re: ITE - IT & e Limited*

Heavy trading today of almost half a million shares in the first two hours. This stocks really going to take off!


----------

